

Ask HN: What are some fast geolocation databases? - helwr

i.e need to lookup physical address based on IP in msec
======
jolan
GeoIP is fast and there's free versions of the database.

<http://www.maxmind.com/app/benchmark>

<http://www.maxmind.com/app/geolitecity>

------
noelsequeira
While I haven't tried them out myself, GeoIP should be a good bet (you can
check if they meet your needs rather quickly by hitting their API)
<http://www.maxmind.com/app/api>

